# Farve to play another season???



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

GREEN BAY, Wis. (AP) -- Green Bay Packer Brett Favre said he wants to play again but he'll return only if the Packers can assemble a winning team.

And if he does return this year, there is "no doubt" it will be his last season, he said.

The venerable quarterback said he wants the team to get better players and make a committment to winning.

"Last season, expectations were high and it was a bad situation," Favre said of the team's 4-12 season, his only losing one as quarterback. "If we can't compete at a high level, I can walk away and my legacy will speak for itself."

Rumors have been circulating that Favre would have to make his decision to return by Saturday, but Favre said they're untrue.

"If I don't tell them by Saturday, what will they do, cut me?" Favre told the Sun Herald on the Mississippi Gulf Coast.

Favre, in town to award grants to groups following Hurricane Katrina, said he has been talking to the team for the past month and there are things that both parties have to sort out.

"If they don't come together, I guess I won't play," Favre said. "I don't know if my decision will be made by Saturday."

Favre said some days he wants to play and other days he wants to retire. Knowing he can still compete at a high level is making the decision tough, he said.

Even his wife is ready for his decision, Favre said.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Man if his coming back is based on the Packers having a good team and a winning season.....guess he won't play anymore.

New coaching staff with nothing done in free agency,loss of another veteran offinsive lineman to protect him.....Packers will be lucky to win as many as they did last year.....4-12.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Ken, don't be throwing rocks in your glass metrodome. You could break your trophy case that has how many trophies in it? I think it's filled with gag and choke ribbons and not much else.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So what does anything you posted have to do with Farve playing again?????

To bad if Packer fans can't face the truth. :eyeroll:

I just love Packer fans who want to live in their past.Chokes me right up. :fiddle:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Please tell what is the truth I can't face? I wonder if the queens could have won a Superbowl if they had Favre?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

MOB, as a youngster I was a Central Div fan, with the Vikes being my choice to cheer for. I always supported and cheer for the rest of the teams like GB,Chicago,Detroit and even Tampa Bay when they added them. Then in 85 I stopped cheering for the Bears because of Ditka not giving Payton the football to score a TD instead gave it to Perry!

I still stayed true to the Central for the rest, cheering for Detroit and GB etc, that was until I moved to Madison in 95! It was then that I was exposed to fans such as you! Those who had lived in the past for years, claimed the Cowboys cheated etc. etc. never facing the fact that teams rise and fall and the past is just that the past!

If you want to look at things simply based on titles, then you have to also look at teams such as SF and the Cowboys, as being greater than GB! They have done more in less years of existence than GB has!

These teams did it during a time when free agency was part of the equation compared to a time when players where much like a cow or horse. They either retired or played for the organization that had drafted them. No changing teams unless they where traded. It was all at the whim of the team!

I doubt that what I have said will make any difference in your attitude, but I will give you a hint, good natured ribbing is fun and everyone enjoys the back and forth. But arrogance and pigheaded behavior gets ripped pretty hard. Just remember you nor I have no affect upon what happens on any given Sunday. Regardless who wins or loses the sun sets and rises! The world continues to spin!

So go ahead and wrap yourself in the GB flag, but remember it is not your name on the roster, those on the field earned the glory you did not!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I think he will go one more year. I don't think a competitor like him wants to leave after a season such as last year. It is a damn shame that the team around him is so pitiful. They will be just as bad this year unfortunately. I don't see it happening, but it is a shame he cant go to a team that has a chance at winning this year.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Ron
I'm sorry to have seemed pigheaded in my replies. That wasn't my intention. I llive smack dab in the middle of Viking land and many of my good friends are Viking fans. I enjoy the constant good natured ribbing that we toss back and forth. Obviously Ken is an avid Viking fan and thought I'd give him some of the most common jabs. Being a Packer fan in Viking country is a lot of fun (most of the time, not so funny last year). The Bears were alot better than expected and one never really knows what's going to happen on any given Sunday.
Also, I'm in fantasy football and in 2004 I took Michael Bennett with my 3rd round pick. I took alot of BS for that one and it hurt me all year, I guess that will teach a Packer fan for drafting a Viking.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing him play another year, I am a vikings fan, and I truly do not like the packers, but I have the utmost respect for Farve


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I think it would be a mistake for him to come back. Green Bay is obviously rebuilding and what's the point of Favre having another year like last year?

I can only see him coming back "for the fans" and then it will be one big going-away party in Green Bay all year. :drunk:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I hope that he comes back.....He could complete more passes to the purple than Brad Johnson does!!!! 

Just Kidding.....I do have a lot of respect for the guys competativeness, but this holding the Packers hostage is complete BS, and I hate the Packers. What do you think Remmi?????


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

Yes Shu is right. Brett coming back and having another season like last year is a mistake. He doesnt have as good an offensive line he did 3 years ago. He ends up rushing his passes and the packers arn't known for their great recievers. He is throwing away his legacy of an all time Great quarterback. I don't want him making the same mistake as Micheal Jordan. Being good and then playing to many years. These last few years are bringing down his completion percentage and bringing up his # of interceptions.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

NW Iowa - where about? My whole family is from Arnolds Park.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

LeMars, Iowa ice cream capital of the world.


----------

